# Shower then get sick?



## bakerdoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone else get sick after they take a shower? Obviously most of us dont shower too regularly but i usually keep it to once a month or once every two months. When i shower after that i feel like a shed a layer and my defense from sickness is down and i feel like shit. anyone have that? just wondering.


----------



## skunkpit (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah i notice that aswell
i piss on my hands to wash em, then rinse with water a bit
id rather have a buildup of bacteria my own body creates then genocide all of it all together


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Good post! informative


----------



## Cush (Jun 22, 2007)

to each his own and all but i have never been able to go that long without bathing. i can go 2 weeks or so but then i need to clean myself off.


----------



## bakerdoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Omair, good to hear from you again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

*bakerdoo wrote:*


> Hi Omair, good to hear from you again!


When did you hear from me before? :laugh:


----------



## finn (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, I'd say this is psychological more than anything else, just because the shower washes away the scent that you've gotten used to, making you feel weird. The only way you could really get sick is if you breathed in the little water droplets which might contain stuff from the polluted air/plumbing system, but you'd have to be a mouth breather. (this is assuming that your water is from a clean system- i.e. not from some well too close to a septic tank/farm runoff/factory/mine/etc) Unless you shed skin like a snake, that skin beyond your epidermis isn't doing anything.

You should experiment with taking a shower more often to test your theory.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 24, 2007)

I just had a bath, and the Clorine, along with the scent of anything like soaps etc, make me sneaze, and my nose run, as well as being itchy. I never had this problem last winter when I was living on a boat, using rain water collection.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 19, 2009)

it is possible that your building an allergy to the soaps you like or and the water might just be tough on your skin when i move to a new place weather it be a city or a small town the water affects my skin differently also along with the humidity and the elevation of where i am at. a lot of factors play in to why a person feels A difference in there body.

My theory on the fact is even if your not traveling just squatting your body has to bust ass to keep up with new bacteria your introducing into your system it's neither of not showering or showering that makes you feel sick its drastic changes in your bodies internal environment. Hot water relaxes muscles soap will wash off pheromones good and bad bacteria so it has to shift to make changes which can cause you to get sick!


----------



## Angela (May 20, 2009)

bakerdoo said:


> Does anyone else get sick after they take a shower? Obviously most of us dont shower too regularly but i usually keep it to once a month or once every two months. When i shower after that i feel like a shed a layer and my defense from sickness is down and i feel like shit. anyone have that? just wondering.



I have the opposite problem. If I don't shower at least once every two weeks or so I feel like shit and my allergies and therefore my asthma get worse. I think it's because I build up allergens or something. My sinuses always feel alot happier after a shower if I haven't had one for a couple weeks.


----------



## finn (May 20, 2009)

On second thought, maybe it could also be mold- that happens a lot in showers with bad ventilation. Also, I knew someone who got an eye infection from showering with water from New Orleans- I really try to not drink the tap water there when I can help it.


----------

